# Equivalent Mac de PHP Designer et Xamplite?



## iLee (29 Janvier 2009)

Bien le bonjour gens du forum! 

J'ai commencé en cours la programation HTML, CSS, PHP et MySQL. Cependant à l'unif c'est du winows.. et je suis donc à la recherche d'un équivalent mac des applications utilisés! 

- Pour le MySQL, j'utilise Xamplite
- Pour l'HTML, PHP, CSS j'utilise PHP Designer. Je l'aime bien celui-là, l'interface est simple, et il y a la possibilité de débugger! Pour l'instant j'ai pas vraiment besoin de beaucoup plus.. 

Vous connaissez des équivalents sympas? J'avais repéré Coda, mais je me suis rendu compte qu'il fallait passé par des plugins Beta pour avoir le PHP.. C'est pas l'idéal! 
Je voudrais éviter les machines à gaz du style Dreamweaver par contre  

Et pour xamplite?

Merciiii!


Pour ces questions, c'est pas "Applications", mais "Développement sur Mac", le forum qui va bien. On y va !


----------



## iLee (30 Janvier 2009)

Oups.. J'avais pas vu cette section.. autant pour moi!


----------



## olof (30 Janvier 2009)

Aptana est sympa, je trouve. Mais je développe pour mes loisirs, comme un touriste...


----------



## iLee (30 Janvier 2009)

olof a dit:


> Aptana est sympa, je trouve. Mais je développe pour mes loisirs, comme un touriste...



Aptana... mmmh! Je vais de suite l'essayer, merci !


----------



## grumff (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai déjà du dire ça dans 15 sujets différents, en ce qui me concerne maintenant je fais tout sous Eclipse, avec le plug-in phpeclipse (attention il y a d'autres plug-ins eclipse pour le php qui sont beaucoup moins complets). C'est gratuit et l'environnement est assez riche.


----------



## tatouille (30 Janvier 2009)

http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1571



on ne se refait pas!


----------



## beetsy (8 Février 2009)

coda est très très bien


----------



## Rez2a (9 Février 2009)

Yop, honnêtement, je n'ai jamais trop compris l'intérêt d'utiliser un logiciel exprès pour coder du PHP ; perso j'utilise Dashcode (app par défaut pour l'édition de ce type de fichier je crois bien) et c'est très bien comme ça, pour quelle raison exactement as-tu besoin d'un logiciel fait pour ça ?
Sinon pour MySQL, je te conseille d'installer MAMP qui est gratuit et qui te fournira un serveur Apache et MySQL administrable par phpMyAdmin (et le lancement des serveurs peut se faire très rapidement avec un widget fourni, ce qui ne gâche rien).


----------

